# Would ghost shrimp babies stay in a net breeder?



## kristian18f

I have 4 pregnant Ghost shrimp at least one of which is pregnant in 2 places (Has eggs in her swimmerettes as well as developing eggs in her body). I Was wondering if a net breeder would work for them. This is the one I'm looking at:

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...<>ast_id=2534374302023693&bmUID=1139874100334

I know you have to remove the mother before she eats her babies, I'm more worried about the small shrim falling through the net. I would like to keep the mother(s) in their original tank if possible. If that net breeder won't work, does anyone have a suggestion of a way I can do this?


----------



## cheseboy

Ok, Umm you have some problems. When ghost shrimp hatch they assume a small larval state like tiny worms. I have never had this breeder and can not be certain but my guess is that net is not fine enugph. Once one shrimp hatches her eggs you will have to remove all other thrimp in the tank. How are you going to get all the larval shrimp from all the adult shrimp without puting them in one tank. It might be able to be done with a brine shrimp new but in isen't likely. I think you are way ahead of yourself. If you have one ghost shrimp and you raise the babies correctly you will probably have about 30 ghost shrimp. Where are you going to put all these shrimp? Pet shops won't even take em since they sell for 5c. If I were you only keep one in the temp tank. Mean while move the other pregenant ones over to the main tank. The eggs will hatch and fish will eat the yummy larval. You move the ghost shrimp in the temp. tank over to the main tank once it is done. If you The only way I can see you being able to not put the pregent shrimp in the main tank is if you have some sory of extermely fine netting. Or you can get one of lee's specimen tanks with is acrylic and mabey drilling some small holes on the bottom and covering it with some sort of super fine nylon or such mesh. If you wanted to breed all the shrimp ( I do not reccemend). Then you can set up a few of thoes things I menchoned before and dump out the larva into the main tank once the glass shrimp gives birth. So good luck. Personally I would not bother breeding ghost shrimp at all even though they are the esiest. I would reccemend breeding some sort of shrimp you can make money off of or at least a bit more interesting. Rather than a bunch of glass running around, but that's just my 2c so happy breeding.


----------



## kristian18f

I'm not really breeding them, they are breeding themselves. Even if they have several eggs, I don't think I'll end up with many shrimp.They are very difficult to get past the larval stage.

I have been keeping up with When which ones have been pregnant. I know it sounds difficult but their egg colors are different and I think I have a decent idea of the order they got pregnant.

I can move them to my quarentine if it's not occupied, which it currently is, I don't think I have enough time to get this one out before the first hatch (if the online time was correct).

Guess I will play it by ear.


----------



## garfieldnfish

What else do you have in the tank? If it's only ghost shrimp and the breeder net is attached to the side in a way to leave no open space between the rim and the tank lid (so the other shrimp can't get in) then it may work. You would have to feed them green water to survive or add some java moss that has algae on it. If you have fish in the tank and the baby shrimp attach themselves to the side of the net the fish will try to bite them and can kill them through the net. I lost all of my skirt tetra fry in a breeder net. The ones I removed to a separate tank lived. I am not a great fan of these nets except to isolate a sick fish or for older free swimming fry.


----------



## kristian18f

Thanks, that was more of the response I was looking for. I have all kinds of things that will eat ghost shrimp babies in the tank and had not had expieriance with a net breeder before.

With my quarentine full I will have to put them in a vase, unless anyone knows that pleco's wont eat baby shrimp? If so I guess I could stick it in with him.


----------



## Guest

i have a couple of those same breeder nets. It is a very fine mesh and it may be fine enough to keep them in there, but im not 100% sure.


----------



## kristian18f

Thanks, I'm still tryin gto figure out what to do with them. Hopefully I can move my pleco by that point and stick them into the quarentine. The first one's eggs dropped into here swimmerettes on Jan. 30th so I don't have much time.


----------

